# E60 M5 x Quattroporte x E55



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Enjoy! Hope it's not a repost (there's also a link to video at the bottom)...























































VIDEO...


----------



## Warot (Aug 3, 2004)

wow this is good stuff... didn't really learn anything new but that video was nice. Where do you get those kinds of stuff??


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

:yikes: 

That M5 sounds amazing! 

Check out those side bolsters!! :yikes: :yikes: 

Thanks for sharing!!


p.s. you might want to put "VIDEO" in your thread title to attract more viewers :thumbup:


----------



## Warot (Aug 3, 2004)

WAit a minute... is it me or did the guy say M5 CSL...???? :eeps:


----------

